# Found Gold Ring On The Grand Canyon



## ogerjoe (Mar 30, 2007)

last week i was rafting the grand and found a gold wedding ring with and inscription on it if you think this could be yours e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

If the enscription says:

Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, 
ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul. 

then it belongs to Frodo Baggins.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Somebody's either way too bored or way too nerdy. Though that does seem to be a fitting place to find my precious...I mean my innocent little ring. How's the healing going, Ture?

D


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

doesnt it really belong to isildur's heir.......god i am geek


----------

